# What would you do??????



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This adds another dimension to hunting!

http://www.wimp.com/curiousbear/


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I think I would have spoken up sooner. I think about the time he reared up on the ladder, the urine smell would probably have scared him off by then.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

GREAT video! lol how that guy stayed so calm the entire time idk.....and to just say "hey whattaya doin there" lol beats me! haha i def would said somethin when he found the ladder haha


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

haha start screaming like a girl....


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If that was me in the stand that bears eyes would be stinging from the pee that was running out of my pant legs.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

that guy was just way to clam!!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

PapawSmith said:


> If that was me in the stand that bears eyes would be stinging from the pee that was running out of my pant legs.


hahahahahahhaahahhahah


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I'd have had to change my shorts! Especially when he hopped on the ladder..... I know how I get when I have deer come in close, I'd be bonkers if I had a bear come in like that.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

the guy was definately alot calmer than i would have been.
after it was all over i would have been hoping that i remembered to put the toilet paper in my daypack!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats what he gets for eating a Mc Rib in his stand


----------

